# ssris



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

does anyone have any experience with ssris and dp/dr? effective?


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

I was on Zoloft for about 6 months and it wiped out my anxiety and therefore DP. Very effective. Also I had no side effects from it.


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

I have tryed a few - prozac. seroxat, lustral with mixed results, for me they were partly effective and helped self confidence, depression and sometimes sleep problems, DP remained simular, but I think I had less obsessive thoughts.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

nicon said:


> I have tryed a few - prozac. seroxat, lustral with mixed results, for me they were partly effective and helped self confidence, depression and sometimes sleep problems, DP remained simular, but I think I had less obsessive thoughts.


Same with me, it doesn't really seem to be doing anything for the dp but I obsess about it less so have a few more 'normal' moments through the day.

Not much at all though yet (I've only been on a ssri for a week and a half)

zbohem x


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

siouxsie wrote

Not much at all though yet (I've only been on a ssri for a week and a half)

the benefits I did have took about 3-4 weeks to happen so I would say hang in there and you may be please with the results

reality: are you about to start taking them?

if so good luck


----------

